# Rear end grinding?? HELP



## Nissankid (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 1986 300zx non-turbo and this noise just started yesterday when i was driving. It sounds like a gear grinding noise kind of. It doesnt seem to start until i get going about 15-20 mph and then it like stops when i hit the brakes. i could use any help on what it could possibly be, im not really sure what it is. Thanks.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

It is your caliper sliding pins, they need lubing or replacement. I'd replace the mounting bracket as well if you can find them.


----------

